# A good looking crows nest w/pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This one splits in the middle and lays flat.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work, but I wish you would quit showing them, I can't have one at this time :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks nice! Is it hard to get up there?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Not at all. There is a step added to the front and a U shaped zipper also in the front section of the canvas top.


----------

